# 3910 throttle linkage - need dwg or photo



## chris scott (Sep 20, 2019)

Hi folks,

Finally got some time to re-assemble my 3910. I took a photo of the throttle linkage, but I don't see how the sleeve/bellcrank attaches to the throttle rod. For all I know, it may have been modified. Any help would be greatly appreciated. A dwg or better photo would be great.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy Chris, 

Gas or diesel? Does it have a foot throttle??


----------



## chris scott (Sep 20, 2019)

It's a diesel and it has a control rod leading to the foot throttle.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

https://avspare.com/catalog/newholland/57461/19452/499267/

There are two ball studs, one for the throttle rod going forward and one for the foot pedal rod. They are both locked on to it's ball stud with a clip:
https://www.messicks.com/part/81806377/clip


----------



## chris scott (Sep 20, 2019)

Thanks a bunch for the drawing. What causes the bellcrank to rotate with the lever rod?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I am not sure about this design, I have only dealt with a type where the foot throttle acts upon the throttle rod with a chain.

It seems like the hand throttle rod #1 passes through #5 (bell crank), but is not connected to it. The hand throttle rod is fastened to #11. The hand throttle can move the throttle rod (through #11) in one direction, acceleration. In the other direction it is the spring #25, through rod #18, that turns the bell crank. A spring loaded friction disc (#10) makes sure that the lever stays were it is when you release it.

When you step on the foot throttle pedal, rod #18 make the bell crank rotate and accelerate, regardless of the hand lever position. When you release the foot pedal, spring #25, through rod #18, turns the bell crank back. The bell crank cannot move to a lower setting than what is set by the hand lever. So, the hand lever acts as a fast idle setting device.


----------



## chris scott (Sep 20, 2019)

Thanks for the detailed analysis. My unit is the one depicted in the upper right part of the dwg. Still sounds like jiggery pokery to me; after lunch I'm heading to the barn to assemble it per the dwg and see what happens.


----------



## chris scott (Sep 20, 2019)

Well, I put it back together per the dwg, and it somehow works. Thanks!


----------

